# SARS and spousal visa



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Hi,

if any body could assist I would be MOST grateful (and not judge me).

I have been living in SA on a life partner visa with working rights since May 2013.
When my visa expired in June 2015 I applied for a spousal visa. This did not include working rights, however I carried on in the same firm as I thought I could work on a spousal visa. I have been getting taxed since 2014... which in my stupidity I didn't really understand or do anything about. Now I wish to register on the SARS website and do my taxes (like a normal person). 
:juggle:
What backlash will I face?
Also, I presume they will ask for copies on my passport. Which on the Visa it does not include working rights. Will it be better to add my working rights ASAP before uploading it to SARS or will they even check?

Sorry to sound like a bimbo here.


Thank you.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Kayla123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> if any body could assist I would be MOST grateful (and not judge me).
> 
> ...


I went to SARS to update my passport number - i had registered at SARS for income tax - 2 passports ago. So now i had new visa and new passport. They just updated passport number. i asked them to update my permit and they said they do not store or look at permits. hope this helps


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

anyone can register for tax as long as you have valid passport. they love your money too much to leave out of the system. they will encourage to do this without fear of repurcussions. dha is whole different animal, normally rude and hostile but otherwise not related at all to taxman


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Thank you so much  my minds at a bit more ease. Lets see what happens. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree. 

When I registered with SARS, they took a copy of the data page of my passport and weren't interested in the stamp.


----------

